# nVidia nforce4 Ulltra or Intel 925X-64



## gr8prash (Sep 9, 2004)

accoring to rumors nVidia nForce4 Ultra designed for Amd Athlon 64 FX -55 is going to be lauinched next year in feb or march and Intel not behind will launch its 64-bit processor with x86-64 extension ie Intel Pentium 4 64-bit EE 3.6 Ghz next year in feb or march. Is the clash going to be interesting and how it will agffect us.??? 8) 

let's seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

nVidia nForce 4 is two chip solution with support PCI-E and DDR2 and it will also feature Sound Storm 2 which was their in nForce and was liked by all audio enthusiast as it had the capability to convert and audio signal into digital AC-3. Sound Storm 2 will certainly beat Intel HD Audio. As The HyperTransport Link in AMD Athlon 64 FX-55 would be 3000MT/s(ie 2GHz). Here one thing should be clearly noted HyperTransport Bus is completely different from Front Side Bus  Speed. nForce 4 will support 2Ghz HyperTransport and processor will feature 128-bit DDR2 memory controller in-built. With 2MB L2 Cache AMD Athlon 64 FX-55 will certainly start performing really nicely.nForce 4 will also have support for 8 SATA channels and support for 2 Graphics Card and a improved hardware firewall which has been promoted desperately by nVidia.

Lets See what's there for Intel 925X-64
Its basically renovation of Intel 925X chipset and has some added features like 2 onboard SATA controller suppoting 8 SATA devices.
Apart from this support for IDE devices would just be for name with only a single channel. With support for 64bit processing, it can have Intel pentium 4 64-bit Extreme Edition 3.6GHz. Moreover Prescott processors with 64-bit functionality is gonna have 2MB L2 cache and Extereme Edition are Gonna have 1MB L2 Cache and 3MB L3 Cache and support for 1066Mhz from 800MHz FSB which was a bottleneck in utilising PCI-E and DDR2 to its fullest.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 9, 2004)

Due to the heat issues of Prescott, Going for a Prescott in 925X chipset is waste when compared to AMD, I M using a 3.06 GHz with HT, although if I ever need to upgrade I will now go for AMD Athlon64


----------



## Naga (Sep 9, 2004)

U said it. As of right now, AMD/ nVidia rock. Let them come up with their thingies and then we'll see how much diff there will be then. Mebbe Intel will catch up.


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 10, 2004)

Indeed waiting is the only solution but i think goin for 64bit cpus right now is not good choice bcoz u dont have enough 64bit benchmarking softwares.
what u people say???


----------



## theraven (Sep 10, 2004)

gr8prakash
thats what i think too ..
but this could break out into another argument with other ppl
but i can see it from the other point of view itself
normally ppl look for pcs they dont have to upgrade for a couple of years ( tho thats quite improbable) atleast for processors
soo i guess when 64 bit computing DOES come in ... they'll be prepared
but apart from that the amd 64 is a very very powerfull processor
and the only way i see it fails in front of the pentium is because .. like u said .. there arent any 64 bit benchmarkin softwares


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 11, 2004)

Cent % tru. The lack of 64-bit softwares in market suggest only one thing that these software makers aren't interested in 64bit apps atleast currently as 90% of computers run Intel still which haven't launched any 64bit processor except Itanium series(based on completely new IA-64 structure). Moreover it seems that the software firms don't wanna use money for their redisigning of 32bit apps. even windows xp 64bit edition is not out yet. What does this mean
??? Is x86-64 extension still a wastage of money??


----------



## blade_runner (Sep 11, 2004)

90% computers running Intel !! Lol thats a revelation...........

If u think a processor thats capable of running 32 bit software as well as 64 bit ones is a waste of money then........

Plus the fac that the price of the 64 bit processors is in the same range as the Intel 32 bit ones give a superb advantage to the AMD 64 processors. Till the time 64 bit XP is not out .........linux already supports 64 bit processors and we have a couple of distros for that too, u can use a 32 bit XP perfectly well and get the same speed/performance of a pure 32 bit processor.


----------



## theraven (Sep 11, 2004)

@blade
i was waiting for ur post  hehee
@gr8prakash ... amd users are increasing by the day
i know i made the shift
and almost everyone who buys a new comp with a decent budget goes for an amd 64 now ...
my only point was that 64 isnt " IN " yet ... not thats its useles .. tho im not sayin u said that 
again i shall repeat ... it has an edge over everything cuz it WILL be able to run 64 bit applications as and when they come out ...
tho by the time specs will cahnge ofcourse ...
as for software manufacturers
well they have to recode everything to work on a 64 bit platform
so thats gonna take time
iits not that no one is working on it ... 
i mean microsoft is workin on winxp 64 bit .. and god knows will be for how long ...
i guess they are delaying their 64 bit processors till they reach somewhere with ths OS


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 11, 2004)

I 2 meant the same. Look if u wanna upgrade ur PC knowingly that Intel will be out with its 64-bit processors soon within 2 months and they r also built on x86-64 architechture only, then people will certainly prefer them bcoz of not only higher clock speeds and higher fsb of 1066mhz but due to dual channael ddr or ddr2 ram and pci-e. moreover amd has got only one advantage of single channel memory controller on processor itself but when it comes to dual channel scenario changes intel ones are cheaper than amd athlon 64 3500+ on a socket 939 mobo.
now what upon this.and don't forget intel 8-channel HD Audio


----------



## blade_runner (Sep 11, 2004)

Dude 939's offer dual channel ...........and plus with u talking abt higher Fsb's and "Higher clock speeds" looks like u have fallen to Intels "megahertz" marketing,  the rating is given more emphasis rather then the actual performance. The on-die memory controller with dual channel enabled will give better performance. Lets c what Intel comes up with.........Btw PCI-E is coming to AMD 64 too......if u are soo keen on it. Thing is even if it feels good to pay for features that r new and so called technically advanced, thing is they are never gonna b used properly. I see no use for PCI-E as of now nor DDR2, since it is expensive 2 fabricate and end users end up paying more. A sucky Fx5700 disguised as a PCI-E card with a HSI chip retails for like 11k which is sheer day-light robbery considering the fact that its gonna b outdated soon and its AGP counterparts sell for much lower. 

Newer technologies better b taken with a pinch of salt.......i m always reminded of a certain frnd of mine who invested in a RD-Ram while i went for DDR. Can u imagine his plight now.


----------



## DKant (Sep 14, 2004)

As regards PCI-E, the 6600 is out now (for $199), which is a native PCI-E card, and seems to give pretty much the same performance as the 6800 (at res, AA and AF limited by sanity of coz  ). So if u wanna make sure that u don't wanna go in for a *full* (meaning procy+mobo+gpu) upgrade 2 years down the line, u better wait for nForce4 (it will be out late Q4 2004 or Q1 2005 methinx) By that time ATI wld have surely come out with their X700's , and some better cards would probably have been released as well. HL2 wld also have been released so u wld know what's crap and what's not.   

EDIT: The 6600's gonna cost a whole lot more than the equivalent of $199 in India.


----------



## gr8prash (Sep 18, 2004)

Look Intel has much better reputationn whenever it comes to computing and that's why it's prices are high i dont say amd 64 aren't good. But just compare the cost of asus A8V around 16000 and Amd Athlon 64 3500+ (not currently available in india) $480 acccording to amd site.
dual channnel DDR Ram now offlate is cheaply availble but what bout CPU & mOBO and a must thing a eager PC enthusiast will go for an Amd 64 FX-53 CPU or Intel P4 EE both costing same giving same performance and loaded with plethora of features but mainstream PC market is made value concious people and that's the point i wanna strike. Intel with its GMA 900 onboard graphics provides performance nearing an FX5200 and its HD audio is far better than any onboard audio. These are the things a value concious keeps in mind along with future  upgradabiity. Intel doesnot misses a PCI-E slot either.


----------



## AlienTech (Sep 18, 2004)

If it was not for AMD you would be paying 3 times as much for Intel stuff. AMD was the first one to come out with faster 286 processors. Has anyone forgotten that Intel for years stayed at 6-8 MHZ while AMD started off at 12-16-20 and higher? How many years was the 8086 stagnant? Intel started off with clock multipliers to beat AMD. Most of Intel tech is stolen from others in one form or another. HP, DEC, gasp AMD... Intel is not an innovator, its a follower worse than Microsoft. And that has not changed in the last 20 years. I haven't kept up with the latest but if you wanted AMD performance you had to pay for high end Intel stuff costing twice as much. Anyone remember RAMBUS? For a company making over 50% margins and profits of over 10,000,000,000 US$ every year. Only thing they seem to be intrested in is how to keep the stock price higher, the stock options cheaper and charge the customer even more by using buzz words.


----------



## theraven (Sep 18, 2004)

well we are talkin abt value here
so just cuz intel is out with the 915/925 chip doesnt mean amd is behing
wait for the nforce4 .. it'll have the same value added features .. or more ..
and ur specifically talkin abt asus boards.. those are expensive ...
if the a8v is 16k ... (officialy price) then the 915 chipset is ard 19k ( official asustek price)
925 hasnt even debuted yet here ..
with all those features loaded... these boards are quite expensive ...


----------



## crackshot (Sep 19, 2004)

AMD WINS THE WAR!!!!!!
AMD HAS ALWEZ BEEN THE LEADER IN INNOVATIONS.
AND i stronly raise my voice for amd
compare Athlon 64 3200+ with a Intel P4 E 3.2GHz with Dual channel ram. And see the difference.
AMD athlon64 r targeted on us ie mainstream only.
how can u compare a premium class socket939 processor with a mainstream 915G. nForce3 250GB is also feature rich along with good sound ie 8channel here as well. Intel HD audio just cant fight Audigy2 ZS. so where's the competition. with nforce4 just as u said connect upto 8 sata devices while remain future proof at the same time n enjoi  Soundstorm2 with 32bit digital audio

Howzthat man??


----------

